# Mal was neues



## gman (16. Apr 2012)

Hier mal eine etwas neuere Idee zum Thema IDE:

Chris Granger - Light Table - a new IDE concept


----------



## Marco13 (16. Apr 2012)

Vielleicht habe ich was übersehen (sicher, ich hab's nur überflogen  ) aber im Vergleich zu Code Bubbles Project: Rethinking the User Interface Paradigm of Integrated Development Environments sieht das erstmal ziemlich ... rudimentär aus. Was CodeBubbles da macht fand ich schon damals, es es erstmals veröffentlicht wurde, RICHTIG cool, und ich gehe davon aus (oder hoffe) das Aspekte davon ihren Einzug in "normale" IDEs halten werden. Eine Debug-Session abspeichern, und ihren Verlauf mit einer weiteren Session vergleichen? Aufrufhierarchien über mehrere Java-Dateien hinweg mit Code(!) gleichzeitig (!) auf dem Bildschirm zu halten? etc etc. ... Aber werde mir den Artikel bei Gelegenheit nochmal genauer ansehen, vielleicht machen die das auch alles auch


----------



## Landei (16. Apr 2012)

Der Autor erwähnt Code Bubbles jedenfalls:



> We saw an example of this with Code Bubbles, but it doesn't take it far enough - why can't we embed a running game on our work surface? Then we can interrogate it, ask it questions and have our environment answer them for us.


----------



## gman (16. Apr 2012)

@Marco13:

Ich kannte Code Bubbles noch nicht, daher war mir das neu. Aber wer macht heutzutage schon
was richtig neues?


----------



## Marco13 (16. Apr 2012)

Ja, das hatte ich gesehen... aber dem einen Satz nach klingt es, als würde das in einem sehr spezifischen Aspekt über CodeBubbles hinausgehen (das mit dem "ask questions about it" klingt dann eher nach Whyline von Natural Programming , aber vielleicht klärt sich das, wenn ich den Artikel _richtig_ lese... :rtfm:  )


EDIT: @gman ja, mal genauer schauen - beim Drüberlesen von sowas wie _"Want to know what partial does? Just put your cursor on top of it._" - dachte ich halt erstmal: Joa, Tooltips, und...?" aber vielleicht haben sie ja was innovatives drin...


----------

